
Chase Koch Turns Family's Industrial Giant to Tech VC Future - neo4sure
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-08-13/koch-s-massive-tech-bet-do-it-or-we-ll-end-up-in-the-dumpster
======
neo4sure
These guys scare the bejeezus out of me...

